# Interesting Picture



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

This is a photo that runs in the 3rd episode of Ken Burns' documentary series _The Vietnam War_.

Any of you vets notice anything?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

McNamara is the only one not wearing a uniform.

This is a little before my time in service.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

None of the uniformed military are wearing nametags. At the Whitehouse.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Meanwhile, at the other end of the road, out at the sharp point of the spear, we didn't wear nametags either.
Or rank, or unit insignia, hell, often we wore just t-shirts or no shirts at all.
I mean, what were they gonna do about it? Draft us and send us to Vietnam? :vs_laugh::vs_rocking_banana:


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

If I had an ass like I had in those days, I wouldn't wear a shirt, either. And I'd wiggle that ass with every step I took to make sure everyone noticed it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> None of the uniformed military are wearing nametags. At the Whitehouse.


Technically, you can't state that to be the undeniable fact judging by the picture.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> Technically, you can't state that to be the undeniable fact judging by the picture.


So you click on the pic and zoom in. Nope. No names. He is correct. (Oh my, did I just admit that? :vs_OMG


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

No. Then it would be worse. Then it wouldn't be policy.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> None of the uniformed military are wearing nametags. At the Whitehouse.


So, what's your point?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> No. Then it would be worse. Then it wouldn't be policy.


Do you know what the policy was in the mid 1960's for flag officer's uniform standards?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

inceptor said:


> So you click on the pic and zoom in. Nope. No names. He is correct. (Oh my, did I just admit that? :vs_OMG


Can you see the front of all the servicemen, or are you assuming what you cannot see?


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

I only see the back of one uniform. If he has a nametag, he's the only one in the picture with one.

Nope, no idea what the standards were. But in Korea, just a decade before, those standards included nametags. When I served, 1975+, those standards included nametags. Yup, the standards could have been different under President Johnson.

But I don't think so.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> Can you see the front of all the servicemen, or are you assuming what you cannot see?


Well, the one's facing front, I can't tell what kind of pants they are wearing. But you can see both sides of the chest. The one's facing away, I still can't see their pants but they have nothing on the back.

I don't think they had Photoshop back then and the pic's are old enough that if they are wearing tape over the name tags, well I can't pick that up either.

So, if the name tags aren't where they usually are, where would they be?????


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

And why?


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Even more suspicious, there is not one cigarette or butt visible in the picture. It was the 60's, I smell a conspiracy.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

https://sputniknews.com/middleeast/201710061057992473-trump-hints-military-calm-before-storm/

Please soon in on the last green uniform at the far end of the table and see if you can see a name tag?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Jammer Six said:


> None of the uniformed military are wearing nametags. At the Whitehouse.


Are you some kind of retard?

This is DURING the Vietnam War. They all knew each other's names and knew the names of their wives and kids too.

The more poignant question is: Why is McNamara sitting vertically and not with his head stuffed in a toilet and somebody with a 1911 shoved up his ass?

Just sayin'...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

inceptor said:


> Well, the one's facing front, I can't tell what kind of pants they are wearing. But you can see both sides of the chest. The one's facing away, I still can't see their pants but they have nothing on the back.
> 
> I don't think they had Photoshop back then and the pic's are old enough that if they are wearing tape over the name tags, well I can't pick that up either.
> 
> So, if the name tags aren't where they usually are, where would they be?????


I count three. Two have their backs to the camera and the third is sitting behind someone else. I'm not sure if the man to the far right is military or not, so I'm not counting him.

I'm not suggesting a conspiracy, photoshopping or anything else. I'm just saying one cannot affirmatively state none of them are wearing name tags if one cannot inspect all of them for name tags.

I'm covering all the bases. @Jammer Six is pretty wiley.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Stupid and who cares. Its a Jammer post.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

We were stationed at Scott AFB in the early 70's...MAC headquarters...14 generals.

I don't remember seeing name tags on the high-ranking officers dress uniforms. My father was an NCO and wore one.

I just looked at pictures of 4 of the top generals during the Vietnam war era. Only one, Abrams, was wearing a name tag on any dress uniform in any of the pictures. They all were wearing them when wearing combat fatigues.

Maybe with all the animosity going on at the time, they didn't want their names advertised for fear of reprisal both for them and their families....dunno.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Is there an American Flag in the background?


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

SGT E said:


> Is there an American Flag in the background?


I don't see one, but I would guess it would be behind the president and is out of the frame.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Robie said:


> We were stationed at Scott AFB in the early 70's...MAC headquarters...14 generals.
> 
> I don't remember seeing name tags on the high-ranking officers dress uniforms. My father was an NCO and wore one.
> 
> ...


In my 3 years of Army life, I never saw any officer above Captain in Class A dress greens. Up to full Colonel at Artillery Group HQ in fatigues, and everyone in fatigues had name tags.

In Nam there were no dress uniforms in my AO, and the only rank higher than Captain I saw in a year was my Battalion Commander, a Colonel, and even then only for the length of time it took for him to hang a Bronze Star on me during a medal ceremony.

So, I respectfully submit that I have never hung around with Generals, never even saw a General except Westmoreland once in Colorado, so I have no idea of their uniform standards.
And I'll bet jammer doesn't either.

This is all much ado about nothing.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Gen Taylor's official photo https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Maxwell_D_Taylor_official_portrait.jpg


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

No name tape on Gen, Westmoreland in his Class A Uniform https://www.gettyimages.com/detail/...of-staff-pose-for-a-group-picture-id517387006


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Huh. There are pictures of Westmoreland in the field in Vietnam with a black on white nametag.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

RJAMES said:


> No name tape on Gen, Westmoreland in his Class A Uniform https://www.gettyimages.com/detail/...of-staff-pose-for-a-group-picture-id517387006


None of them had name tags.

This has me very curious.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

I have no idea what it means. I only noticed it trying to read fruit salad, and the picture was black and white. So I wanted to google names, and couldn't.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> I have no idea what it means. I only noticed it trying to read fruit salad, and the picture was black and white. So I wanted to google names, and couldn't.


There's some sort of meaning or explanation, I just don't know how to find the answer.

I think maybe I do. I'll call an ex-brother-in-law. He retired full bull and spent his time at the Pentagon. Maybe he can help us.


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

The Joint Chiefs of Staff (seated) and the directors of the Joint Staff directorates (standing), November 1989.

Looks to me like name tags are optional... But what do I know!


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

One of my heroes, General Powell!

He was my brigade commander at Campbell. I was in a room with him once. My one claim to fame!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> One of my heroes, General Powell!
> 
> He was my brigade commander at Campbell. I was in a room with him once. My one claim to fame!


He was the European Command boss when I was in Germany at one point. He was wildly respected.


----------

